# Bazooka Base tube?



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Im looking to install one of these in my Eco cruze

I don't have the 6x9's in the rear deck lid what would be the easiest place to tap into the speaker wire???


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Rear left speaker. Green and green/black strip. All audio wires are twisted together. Easy to identify.

Btw you sure you don't want something bigger/better.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If you're going to go through the trouble to install one of those, why not just get something that actually sounds good? You'll still need to find a solid power source somewhere (likely requiring you to run a power line from the engine bay), and you'll have to splice into a speaker wire somewhere to get the signal, which will require you to either pull back side panels or get a PAC line-out converter (AA-GM44). If you're going to do all that work, find something that will actually be worth your time and will sound good.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Hatje said:


> Im looking to install one of these in my Eco cruze
> 
> I don't have the 6x9's in the rear deck lid what would be the easiest place to tap into the speaker wire???


I have the bazooka bass tube and the easiest place to connect to the stereo is by the hood release. There is a block of wires under that panel. I will forward the pm I received from Cruzeman about doing this since he helped me. Look in your PM for 3 from me.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks pat! 


I could install a better system but I do like to tube navies of how easy it is to take in and out of my car ! Unless there is somthing better out there in the same price range? I'm open to anything!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well what's you budget to get it started


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

For what you can get a bazooka tube for nowadays, they are well worth the money. I had gotten an 8 inch B-tube a while back basically for free. Guy wanted a pack of smokes for it lol. Hooked it up and it plenty hard enough for me. You could actually see the headliner about the rear view mirror rattling. I really want to find a 12 inch for cheap.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Depending on which model you have... Ranging from 50 watts $150 new
200 watts $250 
Dollar to watt ratio not good unless in your case, you find a smoker that doesn't like his anymore. Lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bazooka tubes are OK. They're very efficient, I'll give them that much. It doesn't take a lot of power to get the "boom boom" they're known for. 

The problem is the bottom end roll-off. They don't dig deep. They're usually only to extend down into the 38Hz range, which is OK for most music, but if you're a bass-head then it's going to kill the bass below that freq range and won't give you that nice rumble in the seat many of us enjoy.

I like woofers that dig deep. So deep they leave a hole where they sit.  There are very few woofers that can do that. In my experience Alpine always fits the bill, primarily the Type E and Type S series. AAMOF, they just redesigned both and they're baddass! The Type S subs are now rated at 500 watts RMS and with the new ribbed surround they're able to reach a much further x-max than they were before, while remaining very stable.

We just did a 2003 Mazda3 at work. We replaced a 12" Type R sub being run by an Alpine MRP-M500 with two 12" Type S subs and a Kenwood KAC-7205 amp pushing them. The Type R had a bad coil. I was in a ported enclosure tuned for 32Hz. The Type S subs we put in a sealed box and after we got them hooked up the guy cranked up some bass songs and rust started falling out of the rear wheel wells. He said "that Type R never did that!!" He said they dug a lot deeper than the Type R ever did.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

The bazooka fit the bill in the price range I'm not looking to break the bank 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

And what "budget" is that? I failed Mind Reading 101. 

Just because I mentioned what I've seen work well doesn't mean it's my only suggestion. I just mentioned Alpine because it's one of the other hundreds of subs out there that sound better than Bazooka. 

I'm working with what you gave me to work with. If you'd like specific responses, provide more specific questions.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

I say 250 max I'm not a base head a single 10 will do fine. It also has to be able to come out the car easily 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hatje said:


> I say 250 max I'm not a base head a single 10 will do fine. It also has to be able to come out the car easily
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Unless a bazooka sub has a quick-disconnect for the wiring, it will be no easier to remove it than a standard subwoofer. With a standard subwoofer, you can mount the amplifier underneath the rear deck, and need to only disconnect one wire to get the sub box out of there. 

Have you thought about using a box that you can mount underneath the rear deck?


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Unless a bazooka sub has a quick-disconnect for the wiring, it will be no easier to remove it than a standard subwoofer. With a standard subwoofer, you can mount the amplifier underneath the rear deck, and need to only disconnect one wire to get the sub box out of there.
> 
> Have you thought about using a box that you can mount underneath the rear deck?


That's why I like bazooka for the quick disconnect never thought about under the deck lid figured it was to expensive and not gaurented to have the space I need 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Unless a bazooka sub has a quick-disconnect for the wiring, it will be no easier to remove it than a standard subwoofer. With a standard subwoofer, you can mount the amplifier underneath the rear deck, and need to only disconnect one wire to get the sub box out of there.
> 
> Have you thought about using a box that you can mount underneath the rear deck?


If I may chime in: The Bazooka has a quick connect. Once connected to the wires by the door panel, you run a cable back to the trunk that plugs into the back of the bass tube. The hardest thing in the trunk is finding a good ground. I used my spare tire hold down. If I want/need to remove the tube: Just unplug from the back of the tube and take the tube out. There are 2 straps you connect to the floor that hold the tube in place. If you are like me and just want/need a little more bass: this fits the bill well and is inexpensive. Sure there are better solutions but does really boil down to what you are looking for.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hatje said:


> That's why I like bazooka for the quick disconnect never thought about under the deck lid figured it was to expensive and not gaurented to have the space I need
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I could build you a box that would fit underneath, with two 6.5" subs in a ported box. 

It would be 36" wide in order to fit between both trunk lid hinges. It would be 16-18" deep, and 4.5" "tall." I would charge you $220 plus shipping for it. It's a bit over your budget including shipping, but it includes a well built ported box, and the subs. All you'd need is an amp, and it would only need to be around 50W RMS x 2 @ 4 ohms.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks but I'm good ill stick with the bazooka 

Things are just easier with it 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Anything can become "quick disconnect" if you make it that way. 

These work very well for the power and ground. Everything else can be connected with anything from alligator clips to bullet connectors. Just depends on how creative you want to get.

anderson SB50 Green with #6 contacts 6331G9 battery connector forklift battery | eBay

Just throwing this out there as another suggestion...

I just recommended this combo to someone else, as I've had success with it. It's not _per-say_ quick disconnect, but it can be made that way.



amalmer71 said:


> You could buy this Alpine 8" sub enclosure, attach a MB Quart FX1.400 (made by the same company that makes Hifonics amps) and be way ahead of the game. Here's a video of that sub in my wife's car being powered by an old skool Punch 150a monoblock rated at 150 watts @ 2 ohms.
> 
> Amazon.com: SBR-S83V - Alpine 8" Single Ported Enclosure Loaded with a Type-R Subwoofer: Car Electronics
> 
> ...


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I have the 50w Bazooka. It has a connector and it's only held down by straps so it's easy to take out when you need the full trunk space. I just bought a Dodge pickup and now I'm pretty disatisfied with the Cruze stock base radio w/Bazooka. The Dodge sounds so much better even though both are base radios. So Bazooka=cheap but you might wind up doing everything over again later to get good sound.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I have the 50w Bazooka. It has a connector and it's only held down by straps so it's easy to take out when you need the full trunk space. I just bought a Dodge pickup and now I'm pretty disatisfied with the Cruze stock base radio w/Bazooka. The Dodge sounds so much better even though both are base radios. So Bazooka=cheap but you might wind up doing everything over again later to get good sound.


When you say you not happy what are u not happy with? did you expect you car to pound and it didnt??


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Also might be the way it's positioned , where its at and if the seats are up.

I find its better if the sub is facing the trunk and defiantly with the seats down.

Not sure if it small enough to be in the backseat floor board or if it would be better there in the "cabin" if I remember correctly" boats" did this or someone else.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My Bazooka simply doesn't improve the total sound quality as much as I want. It makes some bass. I don't even need mine adjusted anywhere near the upper limit. And I'm not looking for thump. I listen to soft rock and oldies, so there's not much thump in the music anyway but my Cruze just sounds "thin". It's hard to describe but "weak" and "thin" and the best words I can come up with. Technically, I think it lacks mid range bass if that makes any sense. The new Dodge sure sounds good in comparison, even though it is the base model stereo.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> My Bazooka simply doesn't improve the total sound quality as much as I want. It makes some bass. I don't even need mine adjusted anywhere near the upper limit. And I'm not looking for thump. I listen to soft rock and oldies, so there's not much thump in the music anyway but my Cruze just sounds "thin". It's hard to describe but "weak" and "thin" and the best words I can come up with. Technically, I think it lacks mid range bass if that makes any sense. The new Dodge sure sounds good in comparison, even though it is the base model stereo.


"Thin" is a term speaker designers use to describe a speaker that lacks midbass. The reason why your speakers sound particularly thin is because the doors are very poorly deadened, and the door speakers are junk. The tweeter is also crossed too high, leaving a big gap in frequency response in the midrange. The only way to fix it is to seal up the doors with MLV & CCF and to replace the door speakers and tweeters. Midbass is a difficult thing to achieve *well *in car audio.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting ill keep my eyes peeled for a tube! thanks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hatje said:


> Interesting ill keep my eyes peeled for a tube! thanks!


Note, a high-tuned subwoofer that we call a "one note wonder" (such as a bazooka tube) will also make the rest of the system sound thin, because it will only play one narrow range of frequencies very loudly, and will over-power the other bass frequencies, making the upper bass registers sound thin. It's a compromise. On one hand, you have simplicity, but on the other hand you have poor sound quality. I would recommend you find some people in your area that have a variety of subwoofers and have a listen to all of them. If possible, make a CD with your favorite tracks and play the same songs in each of those cars.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Note, a high-tuned subwoofer that we call a "one note wonder" (such as a bazooka tube) will also make the rest of the system sound thin, because it will only play one narrow range of frequencies very loudly, and will over-power the other bass frequencies, making the upper bass registers sound thin. It's a compromise. On one hand, you have simplicity, but on the other hand you have poor sound quality. I would recommend you find some people in your area that have a variety of subwoofers and have a listen to all of them. If possible, make a CD with your favorite tracks and play the same songs in each of those cars.



Again, thanks for your input, but ive had the big sterio before. Most of my friends have smaller sterios now that we are older. the bass tube is just fine i dont need to make a cd up and go around to to my friends cars and listen lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hatje said:


> Again, thanks for your input, but ive had the big sterio before. Most of my friends have smaller sterios now that we are older. the bass tube is just fine i dont need to make a cd up and go around to to my friends cars and listen lol


I wasn't even talking about having a big stereo or big subs. I was talking about the comparison between SPL, sound quality, and simplicity. I haven't recommended a big subwoofer in this thread, and for a good reason. You can get incredible sound quality for the same price with something like an 8" subwoofer in .4 cubic feet, while getting the same output and having significantly better sound quality. The sole advantage to the Bazooka tube is simplicity. I had the impression before that you were making your decision solely based on simplicity, but now you're referring to size and output. 

Here's what I'm talking about:

$80 for a high excursion SQ sub:
Tang Band W8-740P 8" Subwoofer 264-854

Keep in mind, that's only 8" in diameter and fits in .4 cubic feet gross, arguably even smaller than that bazooka tube.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

refering to size and output i was saying i had the big sterio *before*. I do not want that now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hatje said:


> refering to size and output i was saying i had the big sterio *before*. I do not want that now.


Right, you've made that clear, lol. I never even spoke of a large stereo, so I'm just confused as to where the topic came up. You responded to my post by saying you've had big stereos before and you don't want that now, yet my post had no mention of big stereos, so I'm rather confused as to why it's being discussed.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Right, you've made that clear, lol. I never even spoke of a large stereo, so I'm just confused as to where the topic came up. You responded to my post by saying you've had big stereos before and you don't want that now, yet my post had no mention of big stereos, so I'm rather confused as to why it's being discussed.


Yea anyways back on topic. Has anyone else connected a bazooka tube?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Having troubles? Finding the wires, connecting to the power supply? If you could tell me what is not working, maybe I clears somethings up.


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

Yup I've got one  .... the 8" 100w, I just needed a little extra bass in the stock deck.

I didn't want to go through the firewall on this car or add any unneeded weight.

This fit the bill for me... I forget the exact weight but i think it was like 10lbs for everything including wiring harness.

ps. i extended the ground on mine so I could ground by the hood release where the rest of the connections are anyways. Power and turn-on are hooked together in an add a fuse with a 10 amp fuse.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

What about a Powered Sub by Infinity? Here is one on Crutchfield for 200 bucks and the reviews on it are exceptional.
Infinity BassLink Powered subwoofer: 200 watts and a 10" sub at Crutchfield.com


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tjax said:


> What about a Powered Sub by Infinity? Here is one on Crutchfield for 200 bucks and the reviews on it are exceptional.
> Infinity BassLink Powered subwoofer: 200 watts and a 10" sub at Crutchfield.com


It's not as bad as a bass tube. Might actually sound halfway decent for what it is. I believe Andrew (Boats4Life) has one.


----------

